
You Are Not A Product – So stop treating yourself like one - changisP
https://medium.com/personal-growth/you-are-not-a-product-61acb6d208c5
======
ksaj
If you allow yourself to be treated as the product, then you are indeed the
product.

Don't use "free" services if you object to the designation, because to the
owners of those services, you are literally nothing but a product sold to
whomever is paying for you to receive that free service.

Every "free" email, search engine, repo, etc., isn't a product to the end
user, even if it mimics one. It is a way for advertisers and data miners to
access the site owner's product -- your eyes and info.

